# Facelifted coupe not selling well?



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

NoBenz said:


> Yeah I think it looks good, enough space for my FMIC. Anyways, I think with the breyton add on front lip it will look a bit better, but I think I'm gonna get my body guy to modify it somewhat to flow with the car a bit more. I don't have a pic, but will add one as soon as I can find it again.


I have not seen the breyton add on. Any pics?

Edit: sorry... just read your full post... would love to see a pic though


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Seems like everyone actually agrees on atleast 2 things-- the facelifted coupes front and rear bumpers are a step backwards-- and none of us really know what BMW was thinking when changed those for the worse.

It seems that the disagreement comes down to whether you like the new headlights and tail-lights or not. I agree that the separate white colored blinker housing on the pre-facelift is dated. The faceflift coupe head light treatment is definitely more modern. But I think there are more elegant ways to have handled it. SOmething about hte new face just looks out of proportion-- like the headlights and grille are too big.

BMW solved the "how do we modernize our headlight/blinker assemblies" problem quite elegantly and nicely w/ the facelifted e39 in 01. They put the whole blinker/headlight assembly behind one contiguous clear piece of plasitc-- and the blinkers are round "jewel effect" type lights. THe "angel eyes" also added to the "modern", "high tech-ness". When I saw the facelifted e39 face, I though to myself-- "Cool, this will likely be the template for the next-gen of BMW faces"-- I'm surprised that they just tossed it. It looked clean, confident, high-tech, modern and elegant-- all you could ask for, really. Same thing w/ the bumper of the facelift e39-- it too would've been a good template for future BMWs-- no over-done, but subtle and aggressive -- w/ the twin projector type foglights, and the clean looking opening.

What do you guys think of that? I know the rest of the e39 was a bit frumpy, and that we're talking about coupes--but I'm just talking about the face here.

I get the feeling that there are many details of the facelifted and new BMWs that are universally disllked-- but some are able to appreciate other aspects without getting "bogged down". The coupe's bumpers are a good example of this as is the new-style interiors on the z4, e60 and e65. 

My hope is that there is a consensus that atleast some of the changes are clearly a bad idea, and that eventually BMW design will reach an equilibrium again.


----------



## NoBenz (Aug 24, 2003)

heres the pic of the add on for it from Breyton... a little work on my part but it will look pimpin when I'm done.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

> Seems like everyone actually agrees on atleast 2 things-- the facelifted coupes front and rear bumpers are a step backwards-- and none of us really know what BMW was thinking when changed those for the worse.


Wrong IMO !

The older front bumper is very "domestic" looking & straight, the 04 bumber is far more agressive with an m3 like cowl.

So maybe "everyone" but me is a more accurate way to say the 04's are a step "backwards", I had my choice and went 04.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

flashinthepan said:


> Wrong IMO !
> 
> The older front bumper is very "domestic" looking & straight, the 04 bumber is far more agressive with an m3 like cowl.
> 
> So maybe "everyone" but me is a more accurate way to say the 04's are a step "backwards", I had my choice and went 04.


Alright-- I stand corrected. I guess the original coupe bumper wasn't so great either-- it was too busy. All I wish is that those 2 triangular shapes on either side of the front air-dam were the same height as the center opening--- I think the bumper would look a lot better.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

robg said:


> Alright-- I stand corrected. I guess the original coupe bumper wasn't so great either-- it was too busy. All I wish is that those 2 triangular shapes on either side of the front air-dam were the same height as the center opening--- I think the bumper would look a lot better.


:rofl: its no big deal...lol !!! "I love the 3's all of them", but I do agree with you I certainly hope we dont get Too bangelized on the next one. It has always been cool to me, to know I like a complete line of a model & I hope to be able to say that for a bit longer !!!

Have my fingers crossed :thumbup:


----------

